# Trump supporters kind of like radical Muslims



## justified (Dec 12, 2018)

Trump supporters since the election have become radicalized not unlike radical Muslims get radicalized while in jail. The scary thing, the amount of radical Muslims are much fewer and are truly the .0001%. 

Trump supporters are ok to abandon all things American, all things civil, and things of value in American society, in support of Trump. Trump supporters look at the Cohen conviction as a non-event. They already knew it was coming, Trump doesn't drink or smoke but he pays off his mistresses. So in terms of deadly sins, they are ok with one as long as he doesn't do the other. He will be forgiven. Blame Clinton, his supporters will say, he did it too. But it wasn't right then either, and it's not right now. 

In the world of right and wrong according to most people, Paul Manfort is a bad dude. He supported Mobutu and more recently, Yanokovic. Basically he is a supporter of Putin. He represents despots, but to Trump, he is a good guy who is worth a pardon. He is a liar. Michael Cohen is a liar. General Flynn is a liar. All these people connected to Trump lied to Congress and will abandon all values we used to hold sacred in order to support Trump. And for what? What has the guy done? And later they turn on him. They repent, they give in, like radical muslims do when they blame their upbringing, poverty, having nothing to believe in. But Trump's guys are Americans, through and through, they represented this country at the highest levels. 

When you have a minute, go ahead and watch the videos posted online of the Charlottesville massacre. You'll see white supremacists marching, and some wear MAGA hats. You've seen the video of the guy beating the crap out of someone with a bat, wearing a MAGA hat? Yes, this is the dude who was a UCLA grad student and worked at Northrop. That is a Trump supporter. Trump supporters, like radical Muslims, have become radicalized by Trump. Wake the fuck up!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump supporters since the election have become radicalized not unlike radical Muslims get radicalized while in jail. The scary thing, the amount of radical Muslims are much fewer and are truly the .0001%.
> 
> Trump supporters are ok to abandon all things American, all things civil, and things of value in American society, in support of Trump. Trump supporters look at the Cohen conviction as a non-event. They already knew it was coming, Trump doesn't drink or smoke but he pays off his mistresses. So in terms of deadly sins, they are ok with one as long as he doesn't do the other. He will be forgiven. Blame Clinton, his supporters will say, he did it too. But it wasn't right then either, and it's not right now.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's why you see all the conservatives out protesting.

At least he's not Hillary.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump supporters since the election have become radicalized not unlike radical Muslims get radicalized while in jail. The scary thing, the amount of radical Muslims are much fewer and are truly the .0001%.
> 
> Trump supporters are ok to abandon all things American, all things civil, and things of value in American society, in support of Trump. Trump supporters look at the Cohen conviction as a non-event. They already knew it was coming, Trump doesn't drink or smoke but he pays off his mistresses. So in terms of deadly sins, they are ok with one as long as he doesn't do the other. He will be forgiven. Blame Clinton, his supporters will say, he did it too. But it wasn't right then either, and it's not right now.
> 
> ...



*You have NO Idea the amount of FEAR you exude with the above garbage post !*
*It oozes out with each and every word you've typed....*
*You definitely should be very afraid of the Americans who want this Great *
*Country to continue on in its Greatness !*
*The fact that YOU would compare Patriotic Americans who support the *
*duly elected President to any Terrorist group is very very disturbing and *
*displays to this forum and the world the mind set that has taken hold of the *
*Communist/Democratic Party....*

*I pity the receptacle that houses your grey matter......*


----------



## justified (Dec 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You have NO Idea the amount of FEAR you exude with the above garbage post !*
> *It oozes out with each and every word you've typed....*
> *You definitely should be very afraid of the Americans who want this Great *
> *Country to continue on in its Greatness !*
> ...


I pity the fact that you are down for the cause no matter the president says and that you are squarely unable to think for yourself, but then maybe that is the essence of a Trump supporter. Lying to Congress is part of doing business for you guys, paying off porn stars so you don't look bad before an election, seeking meetings with foreign governments who are squarely against the interests of everyday Americans, and you look at it and think it's part of the deal, not to mention outright threatening people on social media because they don't agree with you. I'm reminded of TEA party folks who were filmed with TEA party shirts while seeking assistance from the police or firemen in some disaster. You have no idea what cause you are actually supporting. And for what cause? You have no freaking clue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 12, 2018)

justified said:


> I pity the fact that you are down for the cause no matter the president says and that you are squarely unable to think for yourself, but then maybe that is the essence of a Trump supporter. Lying to Congress is part of doing business for you guys, paying off porn stars so you don't look bad before an election, seeking meetings with foreign governments who are squarely against the interests of everyday Americans, and you look at it and think it's part of the deal, not to mention outright threatening people on social media because they don't agree with you. I'm reminded of TEA party folks who were filmed with TEA party shirts while seeking assistance from the police or firemen in some disaster. You have no idea what cause you are actually supporting. And for what cause? You have no freaking clue.


I think I have an extra Trump doll Christmas tree topper.
Dom didnt pm me with his address, so I'll save it for you.
MAGA Christmas, my bitter little friend.


----------



## justified (Dec 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I have an extra Trump doll Christmas tree topper.
> Dom didnt pm me with his address, so I'll save it for you.
> MAGA Christmas, my bitter little friend.


Thank you Maria Buttina, I'm glad you still have access to your account from the big house.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 12, 2018)

justified said:


> Thank you Maria Buttina, I'm glad you still have access to your account from the big house.


I can hear your teeth grinding from here.
Dont forget to breathe, friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I have an extra Trump doll Christmas tree topper.
> Dom didnt pm me with his address, so I'll save it for you.
> MAGA Christmas, my bitter little friend.


Don't waste it on the poor victim, I will take it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

justified said:


> I pity the fact that you are down for the cause no matter the president says and that you are squarely unable to think for yourself, but then maybe that is the essence of a Trump supporter. Lying to Congress is part of doing business for you guys, paying off porn stars so you don't look bad before an election, seeking meetings with foreign governments who are squarely against the interests of everyday Americans, and you look at it and think it's part of the deal, not to mention outright threatening people on social media because they don't agree with you. I'm reminded of TEA party folks who were filmed with TEA party shirts while seeking assistance from the police or firemen in some disaster. You have no idea what cause you are actually supporting. And for what cause? You have no freaking clue.


So, I guess you don't believe in due process.
Have you read the constitution?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't waste it on the poor victim, I will take it.


PM me your address and I will try to get it there before Christmas.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

justified said:


> I pity the fact that you are down for the cause no matter the president says and that you are squarely unable to think for yourself, but then maybe that is the essence of a Trump supporter. Lying to Congress is part of doing business for you guys, paying off porn stars so you don't look bad before an election, seeking meetings with foreign governments who are squarely against the interests of everyday Americans, and you look at it and think it's part of the deal, not to mention outright threatening people on social media because they don't agree with you. I'm reminded of TEA party folks who were filmed with TEA party shirts while seeking assistance from the police or firemen in some disaster. You have no idea what cause you are actually supporting. And for what cause? You have no freaking clue.


I suggest you go to YouTube and type in Hillary, Comey lying and see what you get. Then as a homework assignment compare those lies to Cohen's and come back and say whoops...I'm a partisan hypocrite
hack. ​
Then all will be forgiven for your blind faith in the justice system.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I suggest you go to YouTube and type in Hillary, Comey lying and see what you get. Then as a homework assignment compare those lies to Cohen's and come back and say whoops...I'm a partisan hypocrite
> hack. ​
> Then all will be forgiven for your blind faith in the justice system.


Do you know why you should do that, Justified? Because you're a dumbfuck egotist who thinks your view about whether HRC and Comey should go to jail, vs. whether Cohen should have gone to jail, has any significance at all. Because you think you're the judge and jury. Or maybe you're not.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Do you know why you should do that, Justified? Because you're a dumbfuck egotist who thinks your view about whether HRC and Comey should go to jail, vs. whether Cohen should have gone to jail, has any significance at all. Because you think you're the judge and jury. Or maybe you're not.


OK.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Do you know why you should do that, Justified? Because you're a dumbfuck egotist who thinks your view about whether HRC and Comey should go to jail, vs. whether Cohen should have gone to jail, has any significance at all. Because you think you're the judge and jury. Or maybe you're not.



*You had a supporting role in the movie Idiocracy didn't you.....*


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You had a supporting role in the movie Idiocracy didn't you.....*
> 
> *Idiocracy is right...*
> 
> Flavorwire ran a quiz: ‘Who Said It: Presidential Hopeful Donald Trump or ‘Idiocracy’ President Camacho?’ Among the options - “Listen, you motherf______, we’re going to tax you 25 percent!”; “This very expensive GLOBAL WARMING bullshit has got to stop”; “Sorry losers and haters, but my IQ is one of the highest — and you all know it!” - only one turned out to be Camacho (“So you’re smart, huh? I thought your head would be bigger. Looks like a peanut!”).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> OK.


Who knows what the hell he is trying to say.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

*Messy is a Dork....*
*Oh Yeah !*
*Messy is a Tool....*
*Uh Huh !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump supporters since the election have become radicalized not unlike radical Muslims get radicalized while in jail. The scary thing, the amount of radical Muslims are much fewer and are truly the .0001%.
> 
> Trump supporters are ok to abandon all things American, all things civil, and things of value in American society, in support of Trump. Trump supporters look at the Cohen conviction as a non-event. They already knew it was coming, Trump doesn't drink or smoke but he pays off his mistresses. So in terms of deadly sins, they are ok with one as long as he doesn't do the other. He will be forgiven. Blame Clinton, his supporters will say, he did it too. But it wasn't right then either, and it's not right now.
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## justified (Dec 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


Hey Mr. Papadopolus, glad you are taking this all in stride. The president and his cronies conspire to kill stories in - wait for it - publications owned by American Media so Trump can win the election and not worry about, oh, paying off porn stars and other women he has screwed. Now that's America!! Business as usual during the Trump presidency.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

justified said:


> Hey Mr. Papadopolus, glad you are taking this all in stride. The president and his cronies conspire to kill stories in - wait for it - publications owned by American Media so Trump can win the election and not worry about, oh, paying off porn stars and other women he has screwed. Now that's America!! Business as usual during the Trump presidency.


And now American Media signed a deal with Mueller to obtain immunity in exchange for rolling over on Trump. Trump and his followers lack character. Sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> And now American Media signed a deal with Mueller to obtain immunity in exchange for rolling over on Trump. Trump and his followers lack character. Sad.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

justified said:


> Hey Mr. Papadopolus, glad you are taking this all in stride. The president and his cronies conspire to kill stories in - wait for it - publications owned by American Media so Trump can win the election and not worry about, oh, paying off porn stars and other women he has screwed. Now that's America!! Business as usual during the Trump presidency.


You ok?
Have they arrested Trump yet?


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?
> Have they arrested Trump yet?


They don’t arrest presidents, dummy. They impeach them. Nixon resigned before they could. They never did find out how many votes were stolen because of the Watergate break-in, though. Clinton survived impeachment...so will Trump. Clinton stayed largely popular, Trump will stay largely unpopular.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> They don’t arrest presidents, dummy. They impeach them. Nixon resigned before they could. They never did find out how many votes were stolen because of the Watergate break-in, though. Clinton survived impeachment...so will Trump. Clinton stayed largely popular, Trump will stay largely unpopular.


I know that, I just wanted you to hear you say it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> They don’t arrest presidents, dummy. They impeach them. Nixon resigned before they could. They never did find out how many votes were stolen because of the Watergate break-in, though. Clinton survived impeachment...so will Trump. Clinton stayed largely popular, Trump will stay largely unpopular.


Oh gooody!!  We must be close to getting the number of votes that the Russians stole for trump.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3638


Monopoly games are so aggressive now days.  Speaking of radicals.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh gooody!!  We must be close to getting the number of votes that the Russians stole for trump.


Nope, we are not. Nobody cares but you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> Nope, we are not. Nobody cares but you.


And you.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And you.


I don’t. You keep asking the question and you’re the only one I see anywhere asking. You have difficulty focusing on relevant concerns I have noticed


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2018)

messy said:


> I don’t. You keep asking the question and you’re the only one I see anywhere asking. You have difficulty focusing on relevant concerns I have noticed


Collusion was it?


----------



## justified (Dec 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collusion was it?


Michael Cohen acted alone.... hahahahahahha.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2018)

justified said:


> Michael Cohen acted alone.... hahahahahahha.


Colluded did he?


----------

